# Need help with my Jennings Unistar



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey I'm new, and I got a Jennings Unistar for my first bow at a garage sale for 30 bucks, can't beat it. I need to change the draw length down to about 25". Is there any way to do this with this model of bow? It's set to 28" at the moment. I know this is a pretty old bow, but can the draw length be changed? Also how do I aim it? Here's a picture of the sticker, and some of the bow:

*NOTICE: FIRST BOW, BARELY ANY KNOWLEDGE OF BOWS, EVERYTHING I KNOW WAS LEARNED FROM OTHERS ON THIS SITE, BUT I DON'T KNOW MUCH HAHA, AND I'M GONNA GET AN ARCHERY SHOP TO DO ALL THE WORK ON IT, JUST WANT TO SEE IF IT'S POSSIBLE*


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

You've got quite relic there. I have no idea whether the draw is adjustable, but from what I can tell from the photos, there are no cam modules which might be rotated - which is how modern compound bows with adjustable draw lengths are changed. I can't even imagine what the spinning pinwheel of death mounted to the riser is for. This was probably cutting edge compound bow technology in 1980, but compound bow technology was in it's nascent stages when your Unistar was being produced.

My advise it put it in your closet and find a reliable bow shop and get yourself measured for draw length (25" seems short for an adult over 5' tall) and find a comfortable draw weight (your Unistar is 80 lbs). Good quality modern bows between 3 to 5 years old are plentiful and can often be had for $250 or less. Any modern bow will be much more reliable and enjoyable to shoot than that old Jennings.


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright thanks, my height is about 5'2"-5'4" (Haven't measured in awhile and I'm not quite eighteen yet), I heard a trick that you divide your armspan by 2.5, and your armspan is your height and that's what it came out to about. I'll look for a better bow out there then, I might as well take this to the shop and see if they know anything else, thanks for the advice. Any recommendations on some bows that I can get for fairly cheap used? 

Also, if it's such an old bow, do you think it will be worth keeping? It's not really a loss of money for me as it was 30 bucks and that day I luckily found 20 bucks on the floor.


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

> Any recommendations on some bows that I can get for fairly cheap used?


The Diamond Edge/Razor Edge gets good reviews and can be adjusted for draw length from 19" to 29". It can also go as low as 30 lbs which should be manageable for you. As you grow, the bow will grow with you.

Another good choice is the Hoyt Kobalt or Trykon Sport. Roughly same DL and DW range as the Diamond. The Hoyt will probably run between $250 - $350 used (depending on accessories) but it'll also hold it's value a bit better down the road. Search the AT Classified under Womens/Youth Bows. There are plenty to choose from. Take some time and look at the AT videos for setting up your bow, and lots of good threads which will cover the basics of getting started. 

This may be more than you were hoping to spend, but if you get a quality used bow, it will save you a lot of headaches down the road and be much more enjoyable. Continue to ask questions, look at posted threads - virtually any question you may have has probably been asked. Good luck with your first bow. Be safe and have fun.



> Also, if it's such an old bow, do you think it will be worth keeping? It's not really a loss of money for me as it was 30 bucks and that day I luckily found 20 bucks on the floor.


Hang on to it, you never know - someone may want to re-live their youth and buy it from you. Probably not worth much - you didn't really over pay, it is just way to long and heavy for you now. It's certainly a conversation piece.


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look them up .


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

there is draw length adjustment on the big butterfly cam in the middle but i dont think you will get it down to 25 inches, you will have to put it in a press to adjust it. i had one years ago.


----------



## tazzman (Mar 25, 2010)

This Unistar goes from 27-29 inches.
Mine is the same but the peak weight is 65 lbs.
The cables have teardrop ends and you can use an adjustable string tensioner to bring the weight down to where you can change the draw length.
You can fine tune the draw length by adding/removing twist from your string too.


----------

